# Calling In



## Outbound NewHire (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Basically, I’m a new hire. After today, it would’ve been my 3 weeks being here. Except, I didn’t go to work. I called in Saturday, Sunday, and today, Monday. I somehow managed to pull a muscle or caused a pinched nerve by stretching. Super embarrassing. There was no way I would’ve been able to work in Outbound. In orientation, they didn’t talk about Call ins or a point system. So when I called in, I asked about points. The HR person said it was a case-by-case kinda thing with your OM. I’ll most likely be okay to go back to work on the 30th. I’m going to speak to my OM about the situation that day. I just wanna know. Am I likely to get fired because I called in 3 days?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 25, 2021)

You’ll probably be fine as long as you don’t miss more time in the near future, but it is a case-by-case thing, so no guarantees. Did you hurt yourself at work or at home? If it was at work, did you report it right away?


----------



## Luck (Oct 25, 2021)

Lota to address here. One, in general, take a breath. You are probably okay as long as this is the only time you call in. Target is desperate enough that as long as you are a decent worker they will want to keep you. 

Second, we have a system in place for injuries like this to protect you. But depending on the circumstances you may not be able to use it now. Anytime you call out 3 or more times you can qualify to use short term disability. It requires some level of medical documentation, not sure if a strain would qualify but at least know about it for the future. 

Third, the way call-ins work is that every two consecutive call-ins count as one "point" and usually (past 90 days) you are safe with two "points" aka 1 full week of calling out. 
The way Target actually works is they track trends over time. 

Also worth noting that we have tiers of getting in trouble, first is corrective action. When you go on CA all of your current "points" are reset. If you trend negatively again you go on Final warning. After that its fired. But yeah thats after 90 days. 

 Lastly, next time consider reporting the injury at work. If it happens at work you will go on light-duty for awhile while you recover and it won't count against you as much if at all (not sure for under 90 days).


----------



## Outbound NewHire (Oct 26, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> You’ll probably be fine as long as you don’t miss more time in the near future, but it is a case-by-case thing, so no guarantees. Did you hurt yourself at work or at home? If it was at work, did you report it right away?


Sorry for not including it in the OP. But I hurt myself on Saturday but before work. So, not on target property or at work.


----------



## Outbound NewHire (Oct 26, 2021)

Luck said:


> Lota to address here. One, in general, take a breath. You are probably okay as long as this is the only time you call in. Target is desperate enough that as long as you are a decent worker they will want to keep you.
> 
> Second, we have a system in place for injuries like this to protect you. But depending on the circumstances you may not be able to use it now. Anytime you call out 3 or more times you can qualify to use short term disability. It requires some level of medical documentation, not sure if a strain would qualify but at least know about it for the future.
> 
> ...


Ah okay. Thank you for this information. Hopefully I’ll be okay. I’m going to talk to my OM about it the next time I work. Hopefully I get a corrective action or just a stern talking to lol.  Better than getting fired. Plus, this was just a freak accident. I don’t intend on missing any more days purposefully.


----------



## Hal (Oct 26, 2021)

Morning, OM here. Just to clairfy if you're still in your 90 days anything that would get you a CA automatically results in a term.

However, as long as you called in every day it would only be one occurrence. Most likely just end up being just a slap on the wrist.


----------

